# Exclusive Car Care - Limited Edition BMW M3 in Santorini Blue



## Exclusive Car Care

*Exclusive Car Care - Limited Edition BMW M3 in Santorini Blue (Updated pics page 7)*








​
Thanks for taking the time to view another studio thread from us. This time we have a Limited Edition (1 of 500) BMW M3 in Santorini Blue!!!










*Most people assume that brand new cars are as good as it gets, and therefore no detailing work is required but this actually isn't the case as new cars can also benefit and this is why we offer our New Car Detail This treatment will ensure you receive your car in perfect condition with the very best in protection*:thumb:

My client took delivery of his new Limited Edition M3 and immediately noticed swirl marks in the paint so he contacted me to arrange a date to get his new car looking how it should - *PERFECT*.

Luckily the dealer agreed to pay some money towards the cost of the detail after client kindly declined their offer to try and correct the mess themselves. They even offered space for me to carry out the work using their facilities but client in the end decided to make the 2 hour journey up-to me from Exeter to have the work done as I would have no interruptions and guaranteed space.

Below are a few before & afters clearly showing the amount of defects that were present on this new car.






























































































































DA sanding marks left behind from the factory






















































Paintwork looking much better after 3 stages of machine polishing to remove the defects and add as much gloss as possible.



















Paintwork was coated with Gtechniq C1+ which offers great protection and can last 2+ years









The following day C1 was topped with Gtechniq C1.5 Silo Seal which made the paint very slick and added even more gloss.



























The exhaust box is easily visible from behind so I spent a few minutes tidying this up to make it look a bit more presentable. This was then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant.


















Wheels were removed so they could be sealed with Gtechniq C5 including the brake calipers




































Few shots of the car all completed.


































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Chrissyronald

Thats beautiful! Love the pick of the front end side on :thumb:


----------



## stefstef

Excellent results there mate
Congrats for your job


----------



## Faysal

That M3 was a mess for being a NEW car!Fantastic job Jay :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## gb270

very nice indeed great job


----------



## zdravo

Beautiful car, and great job too.
So, you there have salonite too (on the roof backwards).


----------



## JBirchy

Looks awesome Jay, was in a state for a brand new car! Now looking like it should, no hiding out in that sun!


----------



## stolt

thats a top motor, colour is awesome and with the black its a great combo... i want one..


----------



## Demetrios72

Top job buddy


Great looking car :argie:


----------



## Derekh929

M3 Special edition what more can i say stunning good work have to say not sure on the colour but have you seen the frozen blue matte finish stunning as well


----------



## VAG-hag

I cant believe the state of that new paint!! Looking seriously good in the end though


----------



## paddy328

wow jay, that look amazing. Ive always loved that colour since seeing it on the e36.


----------



## Matt1982

Excellent Job There! 

But how did the dealer manage to get it in such a bad state in the first place.


----------



## Zetec-al

Gorgeous! Excellent work as always.


----------



## Wout_RS

i love the limited editions! nice job!


----------



## Bkjames

Very nice :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Mr Singh

Flawless in every way.










Correction, photography, attention to detail.. and the fact you live on another planet that has 3 suns lol
:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna

great job


----------



## President Swirl

Stunning car, and great work. Unacceptable paint from the factory, and nice to see some good old beemer orange peel.


----------



## R9SH G

That looks very nice


----------



## Johnr32

The finish on that is stunning, great work! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work Rob, this would look awesome with the gts spoiler.


----------



## matzagrin

Just perfect!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Simply perfect Jay!!


----------



## Eheis5

The tone of blue is stunning, so nice to see M3's in unique colors.
Fantastic work!


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Thats better...

Fantastic job Jay!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

zdravo said:


> Beautiful car, and great job too.
> *So, you there have salonite too (on the roof backwards)*.


Thanks, but not sure what you mean "Salonite too"?


----------



## WHIZZER

Love the colour nice job


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Matt1982 said:


> Excellent Job There!
> 
> But how did the dealer manage to get it in such a bad state in the first place.


Thanks Matt:thumb:

Some of the defects were from the factory (DA sanding marks on rear bumper) whilst others could have been caused during transportation to the dealer and during the Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI).

The dealers valeters may have caused some damage also when they prepped the car.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Mr Singh said:


> Flawless in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, photography, attention to detail.. and the fact you live on another planet that has 3 suns lol
> :thumb:


Thanks Mr. Singh, its a shame we dont see the sun more often here eh!!

Also big thanks to everyone else who took the time to comment on the thread, its always greatly appreciated guys!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Giobart

Amazing Job and Car!! :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian

Beautiful work Jay!


----------



## DetailMyCar

Great work, and a lovely car in a gorgeous colour too!

Incredible just how bad that was though, I don't think I've seen a brand new (nice) car be quite that bad to be honest...

Great turnaround though, exactly how it should be! :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR

What a car!!!! Excellent work.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

great work ,stunning car


----------



## AaronGTi

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

This thread could of cost me a lot of time and money :wall:

I some stage i want to fully repaint my own M3 , but its was a long way off and really i should just drive it and once it has some battle scars the repaint.

BUT we have all ready looked up the paint colour code on the KDS mixing scheme , this is the start of something that was not planed for this year.

once i get an idea its very dangerous :lol:

not sure if i was meant to say stunning work , or why why did you post this :doublesho

even shown lepsons owner that my wheels would be going gloss black too soon .

Thanks Pal  


Kelly


----------



## RSTsteve

very good work dude, Gorgeous car


----------



## Racer

Extreme Job Jay and now after your work is NEW :thumb:


----------



## goodyuk82

lovely car. black wheels go well with the colour. flawless finish :thumb:


----------



## djmisio85

What a cracking colour! Love it. Reminds me of the blues like nogaro blue they use on some Audi's, or the blue they use on older porsche RS models or even the reims blue on the evo 6.... btw, I love blue haha.

Great job!


----------



## Soul Hudson

Lovely colour nice to see a solid colour for a change. Shocking state with some of them scratches, but then again im not surprised.


----------



## Soul Hudson

Cracking by the way.


----------



## athol

Very nice, love the colour !


----------



## ajfoggy

Great work, is that number 1 of 500 genuine?? It looks very strange and wouldn't they put 1 rather than one????

I'm just interested, surely they don't write Three Hundred and Seventy Seven of 500


----------



## RSSteve

ajfoggy said:


> Great work, is that number 1 of 500 genuine?? It looks very strange and wouldn't they put 1 rather than one????
> 
> I'm just interested, surely they don't write Three Hundred and Seventy Seven of 500


It is a bit misleading, they all have 'One of 500' in them. It's just to show it's a Limited Edition rather than the actual order it rolled off the production line.


----------



## gally

Easily your best work Jay. I know those type of Blues always photo well. Racing Blue on the 182 is similar and of course Kelly's M3. Doesn't take away from the fact that is utterly flawless.

Works on so many levels. I'm sure there will be a few resprays on order after people see that colour. Stunning and beautiful.

Thanks for posting up.


----------



## TheMattFinish

Wow that is a top class finish!


----------



## ajfoggy

RSSteve said:


> It is a bit misleading, they all have 'One of 500' in them. It's just to show it's a Limited Edition rather than the actual order it rolled off the production line.


That makes sense! :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail

An outstanding result and memorable quality, thank-you.


----------



## s.bailey

Great job!! I would be LIVID if that were my brand spanking new 50k car and would be straight back to BMW with your photos screaming the dealership down!! Unacceptable on such a beautiful car, it's about time these dealers started investing in a new car detail as standard for new cars, for the price they rip us off for them!!!


----------



## tonyy

Looks fantastic in this colour


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Giobart said:


> Amazing Job and Car!! :thumb:





Socal Brian said:


> Beautiful work Jay!





DetailMyCar said:


> Great work, and a lovely car in a gorgeous colour too!
> 
> Incredible just how bad that was though, I don't think I've seen a brand new (nice) car be quite that bad to be honest...
> 
> Great turnaround though, exactly how it should be! :thumb:





GreenyR said:


> What a car!!!! Excellent work.





Black Magic Detail said:


> great work ,stunning car





AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work :thumb:





Kelly @ KDS said:


> This thread could of cost me a lot of time and money :wall:
> 
> I some stage i want to fully repaint my own M3 , but its was a long way off and really i should just drive it and once it has some battle scars the repaint.
> 
> BUT we have all ready looked up the paint colour code on the KDS mixing scheme , this is the start of something that was not planed for this year.
> 
> once i get an idea its very dangerous :lol:
> 
> not sure if i was meant to say stunning work , or why why did you post this :doublesho
> 
> even shown lepsons owner that my wheels would be going gloss black too soon .
> 
> Thanks Pal
> 
> Kelly





RSTsteve said:


> very good work dude, Gorgeous car





Racer said:


> Extreme Job Jay and now after your work is NEW :thumb:





goodyuk82 said:


> lovely car. black wheels go well with the colour. flawless finish :thumb:





djmisio85 said:


> What a cracking colour! Love it. Reminds me of the blues like nogaro blue they use on some Audi's, or the blue they use on older porsche RS models or even the reims blue on the evo 6.... btw, I love blue haha.
> 
> Great job!





Soul Hudson said:


> Lovely colour nice to see a solid colour for a change. Shocking state with some of them scratches, but then again im not surprised.





Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking by the way.





athol said:


> Very nice, love the colour !





ajfoggy said:


> Great work, is that number 1 of 500 genuine?? It looks very strange and wouldn't they put 1 rather than one????
> 
> I'm just interested, surely they don't write Three Hundred and Seventy Seven of 500





RSSteve said:


> It is a bit misleading, they all have 'One of 500' in them. It's just to show it's a Limited Edition rather than the actual order it rolled off the production line.





gally said:


> Easily your best work Jay. I know those type of Blues always photo well. Racing Blue on the 182 is similar and of course Kelly's M3. Doesn't take away from the fact that is utterly flawless.
> 
> Works on so many levels. I'm sure there will be a few resprays on order after people see that colour. Stunning and beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for posting up.





mattthomas said:


> Wow that is a top class finish!





ajfoggy said:


> That makes sense! :thumb:





Titanium Htail said:


> An outstanding result and memorable quality, thank-you.





s.bailey said:


> Great job!! I would be LIVID if that were my brand spanking new 50k car and would be straight back to BMW with your photos screaming the dealership down!! Unacceptable on such a beautiful car, it's about time these dealers started investing in a new car detail as standard for new cars, for the price they rip us off for them!!!





tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic in this colour


Thanks guys, comments appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Great work on a lovely car :thumb:

Correction looks flawless :thumb:


----------



## j.s_det

that is perfection


----------



## zdravo

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Thanks, but not sure what you mean "Salonite too"?


Sorry, I wrote it wrong.
I mean on roof backwards, they are made of asbestos (we call it salonite here), that material is very toxic and causes many kinds of cancer.
So you have them too as we here, I meant that it is still in use only in poor countries as mine is


----------



## Auto Detox

That colour combo is awesome, tidy job as usual Jay

Baz :thumb:


----------



## steview

Very nice work cracking colour


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Trip tdi said:


> Great work on a lovely car :thumb:
> 
> Correction looks flawless :thumb:


Thanks Trip:thumb:



j.s_det said:


> that is perfection


Cheers:thumb:



zdravo said:


> Sorry, I wrote it wrong.
> I mean on roof backwards, they are made of asbestos (we call it salonite here), that material is very toxic and causes many kinds of cancer.
> So you have them too as we here, I meant that it is still in use only in poor countries as mine is


Yes I know what you mean know



Auto Detox said:


> That colour combo is awesome, tidy job as usual Jay
> 
> Baz :thumb:


Thanks Baz



steview said:


> Very nice work cracking colour


Thank you steve:thumb:


----------



## JD-GTi

Really great work on a cracking colour combo.
What did you use to polish the black exhaust tips before sealing?

JD


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

JD-GTi said:


> Really great work on a cracking colour combo.
> What did you use to polish the black exhaust tips before sealing?
> 
> JD


I worked them with Menz 106 and a foam applicator:thumb:


----------



## Jason M5

Think i would have been straight back to the dealer if i saw those swirls and marks!
But that's a cracking job.


----------



## colarado red

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## euge07

shocking how a new car would be sent out this way!
stunning machine and unreal colour


----------



## B17BLG

epic epic work


----------



## paranoid73

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

*Updated photos with car now wearing Wolfs Hard Body*

Thanks guys!

We actually stripped the Gtechniq C1 in September after 2 months of being on the car as owner wanted to try Wolfs Hard Body!!

This was the results with that coating. Certainly more gloss:thumb:




























And a photo owner had sent taken with his iphone few weeks after he had collected it from us


----------



## Browser

That has a great shine to it, and I love the colour!


----------



## jlw41

Great work on an awesome looking car :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane

Think Ive commented on this before but, that colour in the after pics is immense:argie:


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Now it looks the way it should!

Great work mate.

Chris.


----------



## rob_vrs

What an amazing looking car, i love that colour, the inspiration for me having my exhaust tips done black. 

Also great work  lovely wet look finish.


----------



## bazzer118

great work on a very nice car


----------



## cossienuts

lovely car and good corrections


----------



## WHIZZER

Thats very nice - really like this colour


----------



## Soul Hudson

Oh yes that has made a difference looking awesome.


----------



## Michael_McL

Great job there!


----------



## Trip tdi

That's looking bushiness, great work on the correction, very sharp finish to the paint :thumb:


----------



## Malakkastraat

Perfect loving the car and colour


----------



## Altered Carbon

Looks immense - got to love Santorini Blue


----------



## TopSport+

Awesome car in this colour:argie::thumb:


----------



## danwel

Gorgeous car especially in the blue!! Think a little but of sex wee jar came out lol


----------



## spye435

Very nice. Great work there.


----------



## alesoft73

Nice job!


----------



## phoenixtoledo

good job


----------



## ahaydock

Great work


----------



## Clyde

Love This colour. Finish looks stunning!


----------

